# SI Joint Fusion?



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Anyone come back from a Sacroiliac Joint fusion and if so what was the recovery time before rolling again.
Thanks....bOb


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

How old are you? Where is your pain? It's a pretty uncommon surgery.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

mbell said:


> How old are you? Where is your pain? It's a pretty uncommon surgery.


Yeah it's very uncommon and to be honest it worries me a lot. I'm 44 and have been dealing with this for about 18 months. I have constant pain throughout my lower back, lower buttocks, around my side, into the groin, and down my thigh. I've been going to pt this whole time with no relief as well as diagnostic injections in the lower back as well as in the si joint with 90% pain reduction only in the si for about 4 hours. My ct and MRI scans show bone spurs as well as moderate to high arthritis which rheumatology diagnosed as osteoarthritis so they can't help. Prolotherapy might be an option but I'm running out of short term disability and if that doesn't work I won't have enough left for recovery time if I go through with the surgery. Kind of between a rock and a hard place. The real kicker is my left side is showing mild signs as well.


----------



## mbell (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, you're in a tough spot. It sounds like you've already tried conservative therapy and you're running out of options. 
If you haven't already, go to spine universe.com. It really helpful and can probably give you some good info on SI fusions. Also- google search for outcomes, recovery, etc on the procedure. Make sure you have a great knowledge base so you ask the right questions to your doc.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

Well I had my SI joint fused and I am 4 weeks post op and still on crutches or in a wheelchair depending on the day. I would not recommend this surgery to anyone unless all other options are exhausted. Doc says no biking for the rest pf the year, oh well heal and get stronger for next year!


----------

